# Gaggia Titanium - Faulty CPU?



## dpw1972 (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi guys,

I've recently bought a second hand Gaggia Titanium. I was told that it had been stored dry for about 6 months, and when they had tried to re-use it, it had stopped working.....so they went and bought a new machine instead!

So, the machine appears to be struggling to get past the SELF TEST stage.

The motor begins to turn the brew unit part way (pointer turns to #1 on the imaginary clock face), it then pauses for a second, before returning back to the home/neutral position (#3).

I've managed to manipulate the machine (turning machine on/off during a rinse cycle) so that the brew unit has turned through a complete cycle (#9), so it doesn't appear to be a motor or gear issue.

The brew unit is also brand new.

Does this sound like a faulty CPU? Is there any way to test this further?

If it is a faulty CPU where can I purchase a new one from?

Many thanks in advance,

Paul


----------



## dpw1972 (Mar 19, 2019)

CPU swapped out....now working like new!


----------

